# Not able to ping Wifi router



## jamesbond007 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have Airlink101 Super G Wireless Broadband Router and a USB Wireless Card of the same brand. I setup a wireless internet at home with by brothers Sony Vaio laptop which has an inbuilt wireless card, it worked fine. I have a Macbook and its Airport Extreme wifi card is not recognized in Windows and hence the reason why I purchased the above mentioned usb wifi card. Now this usb wifi card is able to connect to the Router but I am not able to ping it !!! Router's ip is default 192.168.1.1. Airlink 101 usb wireless config utility show that its connected to the wireless network and the signal strength is excellent but still I am unable to open the Router's setup page in my browser.
I'd like to know the reason and also the solution...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

I am not getting your network structure exactly..please explain in details.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 24, 2007)

I got a usb wifi card which shows that  I am connected to my router but I am unable to open its setup page in browser. i.e when I ping 192.168.1.1 I get request timed out while I should be getting reply from router. Here is the url to the screen shot that might help you understand
*img113.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wifiqt5.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Just change the IP of the USB Wifi to something under 100 (say 192.168.1.25), give subnet of 255.255.255.0, set the gateway as 192.168.1.1 and set the DNS again as 192.168.1.1.

Also instead of pinging, just goto a browser and enter 192.168.1.1 in the address bar. It should connect to router's web admin page and ask for a user name and password.

Report back the results.


----------



## anand1 (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you checked the problem it it remains after the system restart. Try to reboot your router and try to ping the same. Next you can check if you have used any Proxy or not. If you have used then disable it and try to ping.even if the problem remains then let me ko that when you enter any URL in your IE then automatically it displays Cannot find server then there is a problem in your OS try to reinstall the OS. it will then work fine.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

First thing.........conform your router is working.
Try to connect router..without USB wifi card.


Between what is default gateway of your modem.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hang on guys I 'll just try the thing that you've suggested and report back in about an hour...

BTW I don't use any proxies



			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> First thing.........conform your router is working.
> Try to connect router..without USB wifi card.
> 
> 
> Between what is default gateway of your modem.



I am able to connect to router with ethernet cable no probs there and what do you mean 'Between what is default gateway of your modem' ??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Hang on guys I 'll just try the thing that you've suggested and report back in about an hour...
> 
> BTW I don't use any proxies
> 
> ...


what is address of modem.
generally the defualt comes as , 192.168.1.1

but some modem has different default gateway.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Check this: Start>Control Panel>Network. Right click on you USB Wifi adaptor entry. In the window that comes up scroll down and find the entry TCP/IP and click on Properties/Advanced. You will find the fields: IP address/subnet/gateway/DNS. Report back their values.


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 25, 2007)

@ravi_9793

My router address is 192.168.1.1 , with ethernet cable connected I am able to enter the setup page

I am on cable internet and my isp has given me the following settings.  I use these settings when I connect ethernet cable directly to my lan card but for Wifi setup I used these in my router settings page  and the fields are ...

ip address : 192.168.3.45
subnet mask : 255.255.255.0
default gateway : 192.168.3.1
primary dns : 202.153.32.2
sec dns : 202.153.32.3

For Wifi setup I have entered these in my router settings page under internet conection type : static ip

@infra_red_dude

My tcpip advanced settings are as follows
ip address : 192.168.1.111 ( i gave it manually as the dhcp server settings in my router says starting ip is 192.168.1.100 ending ip is 192.168.1.199)
dns server : 255.255.255.0
gateway : 192.168.1.1
Metric : Automatic


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

change the DNS server to 192.168.1.1 in the WiFi USB adaptor TCP /IP settings.

Then try to open 192.168.1.1 by typing it in the address bar of web browser.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 25, 2007)

Make these changes to your Wireless CArd:

IP address -->> 192.168.1.5
subnet mask -->> 255.255.255.0
default gateway-->> 192.168.1.1
primary dns -->>202.153.32.2
sec dns-->> 202.153.32.3

Now, open browser, and type in address bar:
192.168.1.1

Now you should open the configuration page.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 25, 2007)

^+1 IP was out of range, gateway was wrong


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 25, 2007)

Nope guys nothings seems to work!! I've tried everything you guys have suggested but no use. I just don't understand when I am unable to open 192.168.1.1 in browser, why does the airlink101 utility say that I am connected to the wireless network and signal strength is excellent???
This thing is getting into my nerves
Any more suggestions guys.....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm... I'd suggest you disable the AirPlus/Link utility and try the built in Windows wireless config instead. To do this right click on the usb wifi adaptor and select properties. In the 3rd tab check, Use windows wifi manager (or something like that, sorry don't remember perfectly as I'm not on Windows rite now) for configuring wifi.

Then do what's mentioned in this thread and see if it works.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 26, 2007)

If you are using a 3rd party firewall set it in the advanced settings to allow ICMP ping requests


----------



## jamesbond007 (Nov 26, 2007)

@infra_red_dude

Doesn't help!!! I disabled the Airlink101 utility and used the default windows wireless confi but the problem is same

@NucleusKore

I use the default Windows Firewall


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2007)

Connect the router to your computer via cable and see if there is any Mac Filtering or any other security measure activated which is preventing the connection.

Everything seems just fine at your end. I guess the problem is wid the router config.


----------

